# xinetd missing start-stop-daemon?

## Guest

I just installed xinetd.  When I went to start it up, I got  this:





 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo[502]# /etc/init.d/xinetd start  
> 
>  * Starting xinetd...
> ...

 

Where should I get start-stop-daemon? Is this a missing dependency in the xinetd package?

----------

## Guest

I note that this seems to be part of debian, but it's not in the debiantools (or the daemontools) packages.  I found it at a debian CVS site, but downloading it and installing it, still doesn't make xinetd start.  I can start it by hand, but I want to do things the right way.

----------

